

Apple posts up iPad Guided Tours - tomerico
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/29/apple-posts-up-ipad-guided-tours-lots-of-guided-tours/

======
bdr
It's striking how they don't use an article before the word "iPad". For
example, they say "reading on iPad" instead of "reading on the iPad". Are they
trying to make it sound alive?

~~~
smackfu
I like how the link below the guided tours is "Watch the iPad video." That
"the" must kill Steve.

~~~
gizmo
That's because it's "the video", so also "the iPad video". When speaking
proper Steve the noun iPad isn't used with an article, but that's the only
exception.

So, "you watch a movie on iPad", but you "go to the store and buy an iPad".
"iPad has over 50.000 applications", but "The iPad firmware is buggy". It's
oddly consistent.

------
naner
Here's the direct link if you want to wget it or "Save As...".

529 MB, about 30 min

> [http://movies.apple.com/media/us/ipad/2010/tours/apple-
> ipad-...](http://movies.apple.com/media/us/ipad/2010/tours/apple-ipad-
> guidedtour-playall-us-20100329_848x480.mov)

~~~
Herring
Is it this series on youtube? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT2bD0-OqBM>

~~~
glhaynes
Yes. "Originally" from <http://www.apple.com/ipad/guided-tours/>.

------
quizbiz
I am really considering buying one for my father's 50th. He's a professional
programmer at an Israeli Startup and not the biggest Apple fan but I did
convince him to buy a couple shares back pre-iPhone. What do you guys think?

------
marknutter
Every video features someone with their legs propped up on a desk or ottoman.
I predict Apple will release iOttoman - a portable piece of furniture to prop
your feet up no matter where you use the iPad.

------
derefr
This struck me:

> Numbers has a special formula keyboard.

Can any app have a custom keyboard widget (that retains all the standard
features)? I'd like to try building an iPad APL IDE...

~~~
jdg
Yes, but you're responsible for creating all of the graphics for it. Including
the keys, and the background of the keys.

